# Lesser Harlequin butterfly and lichen huntsman



## orionmystery (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful female Laxita thuisto thuisto (Lesser Harlequin)




A female lichen huntsman with egg sac and spiderlings.


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 7, 2013)

Thought you were turning over a new leaf when I saw that beautiful butterfly. Then I saw the spider... 

How did you find that spider anyway? I could barely see it at first at macro size and on a computer screen. I can't imagine how hard it would be to find in the wild while traipsing around the forest


----------

